# what scope?



## khurrum (Jul 28, 2004)

I got around 250 dollars to spend on a scope, and im wondering what would be my best bet, i'll be using it mostly for deer and bear within 250 yards, here in bc there is alot of brush so im looking for something with good light gathering. :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

one word, leupold. they make the best scopes for the dollar, as proven by tests from rifle magazine


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

2 words, BUR RIS

Tougher
less expensive
just as clear
USA
Forever Warranty

Warning, the opinions expressed on this forum may indeed be conflicting, and do not necessarily represent the the opinions of ndoutdoors. It is up to you the reader to seperate the wheat from the chaff. :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't have a Weaver, but Gun Magazine rated them above Nikon, Leupold, Burris, etc. Gun Magazine isn't like many others. I have never read a publication that tells it like it is like Gun Magazine. It was a little expensive so I don't get it anymore. My friend has a Burris and it is indeed a good scope. I have five Leupolds and I don't think they are the best for under $250. You have to start spending $700 ot $800 to get into good leupolds. Likewise you pay for the name not quality with Nikon. My Nikons are nice and clear, they are also accurate, but they do not adjust 1/8 inch as advertised. It is more like 3/16 inch per click. If you wait for a sale you can get a good Burris or Weaver in your price range. I also have a Sightron. I am very happy with that scope. It cost about $400, but they have very high quality scopes much cheaper. Keep in mind that a good quality scope with a 40mm lens will transfer light as good as a cheap scope with a 50mm lens. If you don't have to worry about field adjusting your scope like I do then you have far more choices. Even Nikon will perform well then. Durability ---- Sightron, Burris, expensive Leupolds, and others in that order. Of course there are better than all these, but expect to drop a couple thousand dollars.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

Swift

Probably not alot of people have heard of that scope. Swift 4-12X40mm Premere is the scope to go for. $130 and rivals quality of Leopold. Lifetime Warranty, made in USA. Zoom in and your all smiles!


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Just curious, does anyone recommend a red dot for his hunting? If his shots are within 250 yds, he may be able to find one fine enough for that work. I just mention it because, especially with bears, I would REALLY like to pick up that crosshair/dot QUICKLY. Or, perhaps a lighted reticle? These probably sound dumb, but remember how close most of my shots are. Also, has anyone ever used CDNN as a source? Lots of closeouts at very low prices compared to MSRP. Check it out at www.cdnninvestments.com. I know you get what you pay for, but often last year's model performed just great but isn't selling for beans this year. Just thought it was worth checking out.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Leupold all the way. Probably with the larger game you'll want a higher magnification but I'm not up on all the ins and outs of what Leupold has to offer just yet. I just started work at a gun shop and can testify Leupold is the most popular scope by far, all the experienced shooters fit Leupolds. Talk to your local friendly gun shop people they'll show you exactly what you need.


----------

